# Interesting Device To Save Digits If You Use



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://videos.komando.com/2008/12/09/world...fest-table-saw/


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Pretty neat. My nephew is a carpenter and cut his finger off with a table saw. Luckily, they were able to sew it back on; however, he cannot bend his finger.


----------



## Sonnysrv (Dec 1, 2008)

Seen this two years ago in person at Louisville rv show. Its pretty awesome and will definitely save some fingers!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I've heard of these before, but wow! That's impressive!
My only question is... Do you have to dunk your hand in a bucket of salt water every time you use the saw?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I want that on my _next_ table saw. Of course since they last a long time, I guess I'll have to keep my fingers clear in the meantime.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

(Knock wood), (Knock wood), (Knock wood), (Knock wood), (Knock wood)....

I have been using a table saw almost daily for near 38 years. Still have all of my fingers and no damage to my hands...did I say Knock wood???

I have the UTMOST respect for the damage potential of ANY woodworking tool.

But this device sure looks neat. To paraphrase Nathan...maybe in my next life. Not much chance of me buying another table saw since my current saw works great.

Dan


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That is wicked AWSOME!!!!

That would be a GREAT item for schools! 
When I was in High School wood-shop we
were so fortunate that no-one lost a finger!
Dang reckless kids...









MaeJae


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> That is wicked AWSOME!!!!
> 
> That would be a GREAT item for schools!
> When I was in High School wood-shop we
> ...


Good point, they should be mandated for schools!


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

They also showed this on an episode of ask this old house.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

On my last command one of my guys had a terrible accendent while using a datto blade. He was a week away from trying out for the All Navy golf team. Numerous surguries later he relearned his grip and swing, after about a year we went out for a game and he only beat me by 20 strokes (he shot 5 over and drives were down to 300 yards).

Long story short; It was the fastest I've ever seen a supply department procure a high dollar item. With-in a week of the accedent we had one of the saws onboard along with a tech rep teaching us how to set it up and use it. Wish it wouldn't have taken the loss of fingers to have gotten it though.

Dave


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Nathan said:


> That is wicked AWSOME!!!!
> 
> That would be a GREAT item for schools!
> When I was in High School wood-shop we
> ...


Good point, they should be mandated for schools!
[/quote]
The recently built a new middle school in town with a new shop. I took a tour of the school and one thing I noticed is the lack of saws and lathes in the shop. The neat thing they had was a CAD driven cutter. They teach more design than what we normally think of as wood shop. To be able to use bigger equipment you have to take woodshop in High School and still not use a circler saw.


----------

